# [solved] syslog : annoying msg : "json-parser() is missing"

## toralf

I do get it during (re)start:

```
$ sudo /etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Checking your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ...

[2014-11-27T19:22:52.086582] system(): json-parser() is missing, skipping the automatic JSON parsing of messages submitted via syslog(3), Please install the json module;                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

[2014-11-27T19:22:52.213893] system(): json-parser() is missing, skipping the automatic JSON parsing of messages submitted via syslog(3), Please install the json module;       
```

, and yes, I do have USE=-json, should I just ignore thatmessage or is this an (ebuild) bug ?Last edited by toralf on Wed Dec 10, 2014 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mahdi1234

There's already a bug for this one - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=528882 ... doesn't answer your question completely though

----------

## lmiphay

 *mahdi1234 wrote:*   

> There's already a bug for this one - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=528882 ... doesn't answer your question completely though

 

Thanks for this - adding the json use flag as suggested in the first comment fixed this for me.

The missing json parser message was accompanied by this error message, which I haven't yet seen repeated however:

syslog-ng[1293]: Unable to detect fully qualified hostname for localhost, use_fqdn() will use the short hostname;

----------

